# Withdrawing 190 visa application and reapplying



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

In a separate thread, I have mentioned a problem where I made a blunder of not including in my 190 visa application (applied 21st June 2013, not granted yet) my *aunt (Widow, no child) living with me since last few years and completely dependent on me.*

I have made this horrible mistake on the advice of my migration agent as he suggested that including her will increase the risk of the visa application (medicals etc). Infact, now I regret doing this but it is totally based on ignorance and not intentional. Now I realize that I should have consulted other sources (specially this forum) before proceeding ahead. Also, I have checked at DIAC website (Including family members) that other dependents cannot be added in visa application after it is being lodged.

Based on the above, I am thinking of the following course of action. Will be extremely appreciative of your feedback on the following action plan and queries highlighted (in bold) underneath, 

1) Withdraw current 190 visa Application

*What can be the Withdrawal reason? I understand that I need to clearly disclose the situation but not sure how? Can I submit a declaration now or with new Visa Application admitting this mistake? Will appreciate your suggestions please.*

2) Filling a new EOI with 190 visa type and applying for a new state sponsorship for ICT project manager (I applied for WA earlier and not sure whether they will nominate me or not again)

*Can WA nominate me again if I apply with the new EOI or the old EOI can be reused? 
[*]Do I need to submit some declaration at the time of applying notifying the above mistake?*

3) Lodge new Visa Application (assuming that I am nominated).

 *How do I inform of the earlier mistake. Will a declaration work?
[*] What proofs I need to submit to prove that my aunt is really dependent upon me?*

Really needing your advice and help of all members out here.

Thanking you all for your support.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i dont think there is much of a solution. how about filing a new PR case for them after decision is made for your case. if you withdraw, you wont be reimbursed fees.


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> i dont think there is much of a solution. how about filing a new PR case for them after decision is made for your case. if you withdraw, you wont be reimbursed fees.


Hi Aravindmohan,

Thanks for the response. I'd assume filling a new PR directly by my aunt may not be possible and if at all possible will take 10-15 years or so. 

I understand that withdrawing application may be the only option and I will be loosing the visa application fees, however there seem to be no other alternative available.

*Will appreciate if you and other members can help me out with your feedback on the above mentioned action plan.*

Thanks a lot.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

it is totally luck if the state will sponsor again.


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

Will appreciate if members can help me out with your feedback on the above mentioned action plan. Furthermore, will also appreciate feedback on the following approach, if feasible,


*Is it possible to apply for a new 189 EOI when the current 190 Visa Application is in progress (not granted as yet)?*


*Fort he above, in case if invitation is received, 189 Visa Application can be lodged after or before 190 visa is granted?*


----------



## stephen.cqu (Apr 4, 2013)

*same boat*

I am in a similar boat, as i had applied for PR with the confidence i had the points, only to realise later that i don't qualify for the 5 points that i claimed (Work experience). The case officer had given me time to reapply to ACS and see weather i can claim points for employment i had done while at UNI. Mean while i have turned 25, and i now qualify for 5 extra points for age. So i now would have to reapply with my age points rather than employment. I had re approached Victoria for state sponsorship, and they have agreed to give me one again. So i am now going to reapply for PR once the invitation comes through to the new EOI. Mean while, i intend to keep my old application open and not proactively cancel this. I dont think there is a problem in keeping two PR applications open. I will consult with Immi on monday and will let you know of more details.


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear Senior Expats need your help, i have filled my case with DIBP including my spouse and daughter in the application problem is there is an issue with my spouse pcc as there was one passport issued to her when she was 7 years old which we were not aware of but when she applied for pcc at psk her passports records pop up immediately not completing the whole process will take at least 3 to 4 months.
Please advice by any chance can I excude my spouse from the application and file for her once her passport issue gets resolved.
Please advice as i have already recieved the requirement from diac for pcc submission for which 28 days of time frame thing is almost over and i have requested my co for extension.
Please advice....


----------

